# Constantly Escaping Sulphur Wind



## Jempdm (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi

I was just wondering if anyone could help me. I've had on and off diarrhoea and excessive wind for nearly three years which has gradually got worse. To add to that two years in I started getting sulphur burps every so often. I heard of Imodium on here and straight away started taking it. It totally changed my life. No diarrhoea, less wind and drastically reduced pain. I now take this everyday in the week.

Unfortunately the sulphur burps got worse and they're no longer burps. I just have a constant stream of putrid gas leaking from my stomach out of my mouth. I can't even taste it or smell it anymore. It's only because of the reactions of my friends and colleagues I knew the escaping gas was so bad.

I work in an office and have to attend meetings and am constantly having what I guess are panic or anxiety attacks. It's much much worse than going to work with diarrhoea and excessive wind which was just excruciatingly embarrassing.

It forced me to seek medical advice and my doc suggested I might have 
IBS and booked me in for some tests. He also packed me off with domeperidine to fix the burping.

I've been taking it two days and so far no change. I feel that this is changing my personality and threatening my career and mental health.

I'm 36 with what was a blossoming personal and professional life, but now feel like never leaving home.

Has anyone else experienced constant escaping sulphur gas? I'd be very grateful for any advice.

My apologies for the essay.

Jem


----------



## Sapphmonster (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi, 
Sorry to hear you're having such a rough time of it! I don't have any definitive answers for you but just some suggestions of things you may or may not have considered. I'm just wondering what you've tried, both medications and lifestyle and diets. Is the gas bad 24/7? Do some things exacerbate it? Do you have any other symptoms, other than diarrhea? Have you tried a medicine for wind called simethicone (brand name gas-x, I think, if you're in America and degas in Australia, don't know what it's called in other countries) some people find it useful, others don't so it's a try it and see thing. Also, have you tried probiotics? It's a minefield out there, but there is some good information on these boards about what strains are beneficial. Have you tried any elimination diets (eg gluten, dairy, FODMAPS)? What about gassy foods or sulphur containing foods? Also, is there any chance you could have drunk some suspect water? if so you -MAY- (of course I don't know for sure) have picked up a parasite like giardia, as it is known for producing foul smelling gas and sulphur diarrhea that can be chronic in some people. I caught it last year and it turned manageable ibs into a living hell until I was treated with antibiotics. So if you haven't already, I would send a stool sample off for parasite testing. I was told by my doctor that only 85% of cases show up in stool samples though. I never tested positive but was treated empirically based on my symptoms. 
Hope this has given you something to think about, if no answers  
Sapph


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you tried using a probiotic?


----------



## Jempdm (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you for your replies. I have cut out all diary, wheat and gluten and stay clear of anything that is known to cause sulphur gas. I haven't tried as propbiotic yet as I wasn't sure which one worked, but I'm going to research more today.

I'm just starting ont he FODMAP diet to see if it helps at all.

The doc gave me some meds for wind but as yes no releif. its much worse when I'm stressed, ie at work, which is very helpful. No burps when I'm alone. i think they call that sod's law here in the UK!

I have standard IBS syptoms which I thought was bad until the burps started!

You could be right about the water. In my last job they had unfiltered water and lots of people became sick because of it. I will absolutley mention it to my doc.

Although I wouldn't wish other people to feel this way, I'm glad there are so I don't feel so alone!

Thanks for your advice


----------



## Lisa Ing (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi there. I can suggest charcoal tablets maybe? I take these if I have a gurgly tummy or smelly wind.


----------



## FoodandFitness (Mar 17, 2014)

Have you tried peppermint oil caps? Not only do they have a soothing effect on some IBS symptoms, but I've noticed that they help at a hint of mint to the breath.


----------

